# Neighbor Trespassing



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

I have pictures of a neighbor on my land standing beside my shop. There were taken by game camera during the work day when we are not home. This neighbor is not the community favorite.

I have no signage up at this point about trespassing and never thought I needed it.

Beside confronting him about it, any other advice?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

horndale said:


> I have pictures of a neighbor on my land standing beside my shop. There were taken by game camera during the work day when we are not home. This neighbor is not the community favorite.
> 
> I have no signage up at this point about trespassing and never thought I needed it.
> 
> Beside confronting him about it, any other advice?


Put up No trespassing sign and then ask his what he was doing on your land.


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

Talk to him and find out the deal. I personally think signage is useless. It may help if you were in court, but are YOU really prepared to push it and what would that look like?

Hey LEO, I have a picture of this guy was standing on my dirt, please come and arrest him!!!


I wouldn't let it slide, but i would start with a very civil face to face.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'd be a mad ***** if I caught someone on my property that didn't have a darn good reason to be there. I'm not sure if approaching the neighbor would do any good, he's already demonstrated that he doesn't respect your property or your privacy. I'd have a chat with local LEO, and accompany said LEO to chat with the neighbor.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

horndale said:


> I have pictures of a neighbor on my land standing beside my shop. There were taken by game camera during the work day when we are not home. This neighbor is not the community favorite.
> 
> I have no signage up at this point about trespassing and never thought I needed it.
> 
> Beside confronting him about it, any other advice?


Do you have a fence that he would have to get around to get on your property?


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

We have no fence.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

horndale said:


> We have no fence.


Put up No Trespassing signs and/or purple paint on a pole at the property line...then if it happens again, call the cops.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Two words

punji trap


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I have been told that the LEO can do more with a 'No Trespassing' sign that an restraining order. For what it's worth...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Is he just standing there, anything missing or damaged, how close is the shop to property line?


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

From what i remember in some of my classes, a no trespassing sign is not needed. If it aint your land and you know it, then you are trespassing, PERIOD. Its not like he's walking in the woods and lost and wonders onto property.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

could be a reasonable and logical explanation. Lost dog or cat that he's looking for? 

Now, if he's seen taking something or breaking in, that's a whole new enchilada.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

He is just standing in the pictures staring down the property then turned and staring at my tractor and mowers.
I've not been home to look for missing items yet. I doubt anything is missing. He is very nosey.

He's 400' onto my property.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

No woods to wonder through. He knew what he was doing.
He lives about 3/4 miles down the county road.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Post up a hand written sign on your shop that says: "Your are under surveillance AGAIN"

It will make the neighbor wonder what you have pictures of him doing. It worked for a friend of the family.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

jr22dad said:


> From what i remember in some of my classes, a no trespassing sign is not needed. If it aint your land and you know it, then you are trespassing, PERIOD. Its not like he's walking in the woods and lost and wonders onto property.


The only other time something can be done is if you have told him to leave the property and stay off. It sux but it is what it is...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta have the no trespassing sign up and plainly in view otherwise you have nothing.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

> The only other time something can be done is if you have told him to leave the property and stay off. It sux but it is what it is...


I believe your correct.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

400' warrants a discussion in my book. Hopefully there is reasonable explanation.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Load 12 gauge with rock salt and pepper his axx


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

https://statutes.capitol.texas.gov/Docs/PE/htm/PE.30.htm

30.05


----------



## MargaretRandy (Sep 12, 2018)

*post no trespass signs(s) and then enforce by calling law enforcement*

Really is a simple solution...

In Texas a criminal trespassing event can land a person in jail and a minimum $500 dollar fine.

Just call the Law and enforce NO TRESPASSING.

no need to confront the neighbor, let the Law Enforcement Officer do it!


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

He might have dementia and just went out for a walk. Maybe he saw something at your place that he thought you would want him to check it out as a neighbor. Or he might have been looking for trouble. 

Drive over & knock on his door. Greet him with a smile, tell him your name, where you live (he knows this maybe, but good to get an idea of his mental state). Let him know that your cameras recorded him on your property. Ask if there's anything wrong that you can help him with like a lost animal or kite or drone; whatever. If that does not prompt a logical and reasonable explanation and then a sincere apology from him, say "OK, sorry for bothering you" and leave. Post No Trespassing signs on your property line ASAP after that. If it goes any further than that I'll be surprised....but not shocked.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

ReedA1691 said:


> He might have dementia and just went out for a walk. Maybe he saw something at your place that he thought you would want him to check it out as a neighbor. Or he might have been looking for trouble.
> 
> *Drive over & knock on his door.* Greet him with a smile, tell him your name, where you live (he knows this maybe, but good to get an idea of his mental state). Let him know that your cameras recorded him on your property. Ask if there's anything wrong that you can help him with like a lost animal or kite or drone; whatever. If that does not prompt a logical and reasonable explanation and then a sincere apology from him, say "OK, sorry for bothering you" and leave. Post No Trespassing signs on your property line ASAP after that. If it goes any further than that I'll be surprised....but not shocked.


Wouldn't that be the same thing OP has an issue with? Showing up on someone else's property uninvited?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Driveway or side walk is the expected route for unexpected guest.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but unless he has done something in the past, I wouldn't give a hoot if a neighbor goes on my property. Heck, he may notice something that needs my attention and will let me know. I wouldn't even care if he borrowed a ladder or something as long as he put it back.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Why not just confront him? You don't have to be ugly. Just point blank ask "hey bud I saw you on the game cam the other day. What were you doing?" 
Straight up is the way to go. That will cut through the BS. 
I bet if you did confront the issue you wouldn't have to worry about it anymore. And getting the law involved sounds a bit too much at this point also a lot more BS. 

I'm sure there's a reason you don't want to confront him. It just seems to be best option. If no one likes him there's probably a reason. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

If you don't do anything over a period of time, you're effectively giving permission to trespass/cross your property. Believe it's called adverse possession. Best to nip it in the bud.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Very familiar with this. You must post a sign No Trespassing, or it is legal for anyone to come on your property.
Put up signs on the outside boundary every 200â€™.

Call the guy, tell him you saw him on your property, ask him what he was looking for, next time to call you if he needs something.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

From the brief description it sounds like you don't know if you want to go knock on his door and probably don't have his phone number. 
If you have his number I'd take that route, but ask if everything was alright on your property vs. telling him he isn't welcome directly. Then wait for his response. 

After he answers tell him thanks for the concern but after speaking with your insurance agent recently about your ever rising rates, mention how you're agent told you to get those No Trespassing signs asap and probably best for both of you that he just calls you if he has any concerns in the future. Best to blame it on someone else unless you crave a showdown or alienated neighbor. 
Thank him again. Now you have sent your message, he knows he's not to trespass, and he's not sure if you just told him to stay the * off your property or if it's your insurance that's the problem. Either way he's off. 

Then put up $25 in signs and you'll be good and not have an alienated neighbor...unless you want one.


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

Get off my lawn.'


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well if you are in Liberty County consider yourself screwed. I had two guys trespass on my property (signs and fence were up) and I got them on camera. I got them on camera inside my shed, the camera is inside the shed, they were six feet away from the camera, and I got them on video inside the shed too. I had the door unlocked to the house and they went inside but the alarm went off and they ran away. I asked the locals and I got a positive ID of one of them. I took my evidence to LCSO. I had the guys name, Facebook page, videos of him, and a VERY good photo with 100% positive facial ID of the guy. LCSO wouldn't do ANYTHING. They said it was just a misdemeanor, he might get a ticket at best, but LCSO was not even interested in doing that. Apparently if the scumbags dont steal anything or actually break a lock then they are basically free to trespass. It is a freaking joke! No Trespassing means nothing, at least in Liberty County.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

WGA1 said:


> Well if you are in Liberty County consider yourself screwed. I had two guys trespass on my property (signs and fence were up) and I got them on camera. I got them on camera inside my shed, the camera is inside the shed, they were six feet away from the camera, and I got them on video inside the shed too. I had the door unlocked to the house and they went inside but the alarm went off and they ran away. I asked the locals and I got a positive ID of one of them. I took my evidence to LCSO. I had the guys name, Facebook page, videos of him, and a VERY good photo with 100% positive facial ID of the guy. LCSO wouldn't do ANYTHING. They said it was just a misdemeanor, he might get a ticket at best, but LCSO was not even interested in doing that. Apparently if the scumbags dont steal anything or actually break a lock then they are basically free to trespass. It is a freaking joke! No Trespassing means nothing, at least in Liberty County.


Shoot em and call the law If you can catch em. They wont have a choice then..


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

We live out in the country,so no sidewalks and no mistakes here. I've known this person for many years and there is no issue such as dementia.

This person likes to snoop and be in other peoples business.

I fully intend to go and talk with the person. I just thought I would run it by this council as it's loaded with many experts.:smile:

I think I will discuss with LEO before I do.

Thanks to the council.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Print some pictures of him from your game camera and put them in his mailbox. He will get the hint.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

> Print some pictures of him from your game camera and put them in his mailbox. He will get the hint.


Now that is fine idea!

He needs to be confronted.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Just go ask him what he was doing on your property. Let him know that you have cameras up that caught him by your shop and then politely ask him not to come back on your property unless your home or he ask permission first.

Put up a no trespassing sign and the next time he shows up without you there, call a LEO, show them the pics and have him arrested and go on about your day.

I wouldn't make anymore of an issue of it than it is.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> Print some pictures of him from your game camera and put them in his mailbox. He will get the hint.


I think that's the best idea so far. Might even want to post a little note on the pic such as " Is there something I need to know about this surveillance pic on my property? Feel free to call me if there was a problem." My number is ***.

Then put up the no trespass signs and problem will be solved.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Show him the pics. and tell him to stay off your land. If you catch him again get a RO. Then your covered and its your call what you want to do. CYA.


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

Rubberback said:


> Show him the pics. and tell him to stay off your land. If you catch him again get a RO. Then your covered and its your call what you want to do. CYA.


These threads always fascinate me.

So what grounds are you getting said restraining order on?

"He walked on to my non fenced property?"

He is going to say, "Ya, I was there. I was looking for horndale, I saw a loose dog and I thought it might be his" 
Prove him wrong.


----------



## EddieL (Feb 3, 2011)

send him a criminal tresspass notice.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck, Horndale. Sounds like you are taking the correct route. Report back on the how the discussion goes.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

txbigred said:


> Maybe it's just me, but unless he has done something in the past, I wouldn't give a hoot if a neighbor goes on my property. Heck, he may notice something that needs my attention and will let me know. I wouldn't even care if he borrowed a ladder or something as long as he put it back.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Wow, I guess Iâ€™m cynical, but nope. If itâ€™s a neighbor I know and trust Iâ€™d probably be ok with it, but I still wouldnâ€™t expect him to go snooping around my property/buildings for no reason. That might erode some trust.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

WGA1 said:


> Well if you are in Liberty County consider yourself screwed. I had two guys trespass on my property (signs and fence were up) and I got them on camera. I got them on camera inside my shed, the camera is inside the shed, they were six feet away from the camera, and I got them on video inside the shed too. I had the door unlocked to the house and they went inside but the alarm went off and they ran away. I asked the locals and I got a positive ID of one of them. I took my evidence to LCSO. I had the guys name, Facebook page, videos of him, and a VERY good photo with 100% positive facial ID of the guy. LCSO wouldn't do ANYTHING. They said it was just a misdemeanor, he might get a ticket at best, but LCSO was not even interested in doing that. Apparently if the scumbags dont steal anything or actually break a lock then they are basically free to trespass. It is a freaking joke! No Trespassing means nothing, at least in Liberty County.


Go to the DAâ€™s office, the LCSO policy is indefensible.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG! Just shoot or hang him for no harm trespassing! When is that a neighbor can't talk to each other?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is he a Democrat?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

horndale said:


> We have no fence.


That is very 'Beto of you 

But you have a game cam up for, uh security.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Camera was for hogs that have increased in activity lately. Catching the neighbor was just coincidence. Makes a person think though.
I'm quite certain this type of thing probably happens more than people realize.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Before I got too mad I would consider that since no fences or signs are up, that he was just basically looking around, with no bad intentions. To me a fence or sign would make it a completely different situation.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe he shot a hog and it ran off on your property and he was looking for it. You don't know until you talk to him. As far as putting a note in his mail box...you realize that is illegal for you to do...right?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Imtheman said:


> These threads always fascinate me.
> 
> So what grounds are you getting said restraining order on?
> 
> ...


If you tell him to not come on your property then He continues I'm pretty sure a sheriff will issue an RO. I've done it.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

If you put the picture in his mailbox, you disclose where your camera is.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ChasingReds said:


> If you don't do anything over a period of time, you're effectively giving permission to trespass/cross your property. Believe it's called adverse possession. Best to nip it in the bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Exactly this. If he keeps walking on your property, heâ€™s going to own it!

You need to take him out quickly.

:headknock


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Walking on someone's property does NOT constitute "Adverse Possession". Put up no trespassing signs, paint some tree trunks/fence posts purple per the code cited in an earlier post. The purple paint has to be at least 3' up, minimum 1 inch wide and not higher than 5' up-basically carry a purple paint bucket and go paint the trunks every 100' or so and post the no trespassing signs-then next time call the Sheriff and file a trespass complaint. Don't shoot the trespasser unless you are in fear of life or you may end up in prison.

Gee, if "Adverse Possession" included walking on someone's land, then no one would own land-that's just silly-go look up "Adverse Possession in Texas", must be open and notorious-ya can't hide the fact you are claiming the land.

Yse, InfamousJ, I get your are being sarcastic.:wink:


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I would also start putting up fences.


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

Imtheman said:


> These threads always fascinate me.
> 
> So what grounds are you getting said restraining order on?
> 
> ...


Because you lost horndale,cattle are shot a deer, hog etc. and it ran on to my property doesn't automatically give you the right are permission to just trespass and come on our land and look,I expect a call or ask for permission,I don't have to prove him wrong ,and don't care what your looking for,if I have you on camera and no call I will file trespass charges.This isn't a neighborhood,it's the country and he knew he was trespassing


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

The conversation will be civil and as soon as this evening.
Make no mistake, this was not an innocent visit. this person was snooping around.

It did occur to me that it may be an offense to open someone else's mailbox. I like the idea though.:smile:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I would do as mentioned call the sheriff so he documents this. Something happens while this guy is on your land no telling what will become of it. One thing I guarantee you don't want is to hire a lawyer. 
I would do what I recommended but its your call. You get a RO and that guy steps on your land its your call how you wanna handle it. 
I know what I'd do. But don't like arguing on the net. Again CYA! 
No trespassing signs don't hold up in a court of law but yes I'd get one. 
I hate trespassers and personally I'd be scared to trespass for fear of getting shot. I have shot deer that jumped the fence and called the owner before I went on their land.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

i have a question since the obvious is what you have settled on-
what scenarios did you expect were possible when you posted here?


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots of experience, opinions and good people here. Can't hurt to discuss and maybe help someone else in the future.

I appreciate the input.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

WGA1 said:


> Well if you are in Liberty County consider yourself screwed. I had two guys trespass on my property (signs and fence were up) and I got them on camera. I got them on camera inside my shed, the camera is inside the shed, they were six feet away from the camera, and I got them on video inside the shed too. I had the door unlocked to the house and they went inside but the alarm went off and they ran away. I asked the locals and I got a positive ID of one of them. I took my evidence to LCSO. I had the guys name, Facebook page, videos of him, and a VERY good photo with 100% positive facial ID of the guy. LCSO wouldn't do ANYTHING. They said it was just a misdemeanor, he might get a ticket at best, but LCSO was not even interested in doing that. Apparently if the scumbags dont steal anything or actually break a lock then they are basically free to trespass. It is a freaking joke! No Trespassing means nothing, at least in Liberty County.


Tell them he disturbed the meth lab in your shop, and youâ€™re worried that you may be selling a dangerously tainted product to the kids at the high school as a result..
Gotta make it worth their while to go get him, ya know.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

The solution to your problem is a simple one. I am speaking as a recently retired police officer with 38 years of experience. Contact your sheriff's office and speak with a deputy about the situation. Show the deputy your photo and request that he make a report and issue the neighbor a trespass warning. This puts the neighbor on notice that if he does this again, he goes to jail, no questions asked. It is a simple process and will solve your problem in 99% of the cases. I would also contact your district attorney's office and speak with the D.A. or one of his assistance regarding the situation. You never know, this neighbor may be well know to those who enforce the law. Hope this helps.:bounce:


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a criminal trespass warning for someone on my property I didnt want coming back. It was cheap and from what chambers county sheriffs told me a restraining order takes going to court and keeps them away from you and takes time and money. A criminal trespass means telling them they will be arrested if they step foot on your property and it's free besides the certified mail delivery. LEO keeps it on file and if you have problems in the future they'll come out and handle it for you. Probabaly not a first step but if talking to him doesnt work it out I'd pursue it. 

I know the person I had served with one hasnt been back around since. I got cameras put up to so I'd known if they came around and have proof.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> The solution to your problem is a simple one. I am speaking as a recently retired police officer with 38 years of experience. Contact your sheriff's office and speak with a deputy about the situation. Show the deputy your photo and request that he make a report and issue the neighbor a trespass warning. This puts the neighbor on notice that if he does this again, he goes to jail, no questions asked. It is a simple process and will solve your problem in 99% of the cases. I would also contact your district attorney's office and speak with the D.A. or one of his assistance regarding the situation. You never know, this neighbor may be well know to those who enforce the law. Hope this helps


I tried getting LCSO to issue a 2B warrant but apparently they dont do that. Harris County does but Liberty County does not. I also called the DA's office and spoke to a real nice guy but that got me nowhere. They just didn't seem inclined to consider it important. Parts of Liberty County truly are lawless and that's the way it always has been in my lifetime. Sadly if the day comes that I end up defending my house from one of these scumbags I guarantee LCSO will be interested then...or maybe not...they are not there for the citizens in my experience.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

WGA1 said:


> I tried getting LCSO to issue a 2B warrant but apparently they dont do that. Harris County does but Liberty County does not. I also called the DA's office and spoke to a real nice guy but that got me nowhere. They just didn't seem inclined to consider it important. Parts of Liberty County truly are lawless and that's the way it always has been in my lifetime. Sadly if the day comes that I end up defending my house from one of these scumbags I guarantee LCSO will be interested then...or maybe not...they are not there for the citizens in my experience.


Unbelievable. Examples of people with authority that are either lazy and/or corrupt.

Best of luck to you bud, I hope you donâ€™t end up having to kill that pos for sneaking around on your property again. Blame would be on the DAâ€™s office is what Iâ€™d say.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I caught my neighbor on one of my game cams. Know what I did? I called him.

Crazy, right?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

FREON said:


> Is he a Democrat?


must be ... he's all for open borders ... sad_smiles

.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

None yet. Something more pressing has come up this weekend.
Priorities.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

None yet. Something more pressing has come up this weekend.
Priorities.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I am a little different than most. As long as the neighbor isn't bothering anything it does not hurt. I have 2 neighbors that live away and use their property on weekends. I go over all the time to check on their places just to make sure of no problems. Not being noisy just being helpful. I would prefer a neighbor checking out my place every so often. I would just tell him that you saw him on your camera and happy that he is checking out your place. If he is up to no good than he probably will not be back.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Txredfish said:


> I guess I am a little different than most. As long as the neighbor isn't bothering anything it does not hurt. I have 2 neighbors that live away and use their property on weekends. I go over all the time to check on their places just to make sure of no problems. Not being noisy just being helpful. I would prefer a neighbor checking out my place every so often. I would just tell him that you saw him on your camera and happy that he is checking out your place. If he is up to no good than he probably will not be back.


I'd be glad to have you as my neighbor!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

txbigred said:


> Txredfish said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am a little different than most. As long as the neighbor isn't bothering anything it does not hurt. I have 2 neighbors that live away and use their property on weekends. I go over all the time to check on their places just to make sure of no problems. Not being noisy just being helpful. I would prefer a neighbor checking out my place every so often. I would just tell him that you saw him on your camera and happy that he is checking out your place. If he is up to no good than he probably will not be back.
> ...


This sounds like a great idea....IF you have a friendly relationship with the neighbor. Obviously they aren't buddies or this wouldn't be an issue. And apparently Noone else in the hood seems to like this fella. 
There's a guy 2 doors down from us. Our direct neighbors and our house has a privacy fence on that side of thehouse only... his name is meatbeater. Not every neighbor is a cool one!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

CrappieGirl said:


> This sounds like a great idea....IF you have a friendly relationship with the neighbor. Obviously they aren't buddies or this wouldn't be an issue. And apparently Noone else in the hood seems to like this fella.
> There's a guy 2 doors down from us. Our direct neighbors and our house has a privacy fence on that side of thehouse only... his name is meatbeater. Not every neighbor is a cool one!


This is a good point. Your POV may not jive with your neighbors. I live in 77018. My hood has been Blue Waved for many years now. The Beto signs were 7 or 8 to 1 Cruz signs on my street.

A few months ago I was coming home after a very late flight. Turned onto my street about 3AM and noticed two fine young gentleman in hoodies walking on either side of the street. When I passed them they pulled down the hoodies and looked at the ground. I slowly circled the block several times and escorted them off my street. It got tense.

The next morning I concluded - by judging when my truck first passed and when they pass my security cameras - that it took them nearly six minutes to walk about 60 yards (knowing they were being watched). They clearly were casing houses and checking cars.

I told the fine, young lady couple who live next door about it, and they reacted with scorn. Their response... "they were probably recycling...".


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

horndale;23605300
Beside confronting him about it said:


> So did you fix his little red wagon?


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

You should put up a high fence... Then half the guys here would hate you!!! 

Joking of course.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

SOOOOOOOO..... Did you ever talk to your neighbor or what?


----------

